# Flat in Algarve



## mark64 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi . Im thinking of buying a small 1/2 bed flat in the Algarve possibly spending around 50,000 pounds . Lagos looks ok .
Would Spain be a better option ?
As Id have to work overseas would it be possible to rent out to tourists for some of the time ?
Is that a good investment ? It would be my life savings but better use than sit in bank


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Sadly I think in investment value terms you are about 25 years out of date + even if you could buy an apartment for that price the tourist rentals may not even cover running costs. I think there are better investments you could make.


----------

